# Simple, "Safe" submission hold?



## christair

My brother stole $300 from my room, but I don't have proof so my parents won't do anything. I heard he texted his buddy to brag about it. If I knew the password to his phone, I would have the proof I need.

I want to put him in a submission hold until he tells me the password. I'm bigger and stronger than him, so I can easily get him on the ground. Since I'm not a trained MMA, I need a hold that is easy to apply. Also, I want to use a hold that won't seriously injure him. I'll be in big trouble if he has to go to the hospital (plus I'd feel bad, even though he stole from me). 

I prefer an arm, wrist or finger hold that can be applied while he is on his stomach, so I don't have to worry about getting punched or kicked in the face while I'm trying to apply the hold. (Even though he's smaller than me, he's still strong enough to give me a black eye).

Thanks.


----------



## Toxic

Uhm no, I don't think anyone needs to be telling you how to beat up your brother so he you can tell your mom


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HexRei

Takedown, full mount, restrain arms and hover dripping loogies over his face til he gives up


----------



## Joabbuac

Ummm, you do have a problem here.... Ive had a few people i have needed info from, but don't want to kill. 

If possible do this near a radiator.

You can get some cheap piano wire from ebay for like 5 quid, get some of that. Now this shit cuts into you hands like a bitch so get some decent gloves, garderners gloves will do nicely. 

Just get behind him, now with him being your brother you should have a little bit of trust, which is good because sneaking behind someone is pretty hard. 

Wrap it around his neck and hold really tight, tight as you possibly can but make sure you stop at the exact second you feel him go limp. Now... get some handcuffs, or if you are good at tying knots that will do too. Tie him too the radiator and take off his shirt. 

Next bit is easy... just ask him to tell you the password, if he says no put the radiator up a notch and ask him again... and repeat until he tells you. 

No mma experience required. No punches to your face. Password acquired.


----------



## Spite

Joabbuac said:


> Ummm, you do have a problem here.... Ive had a few people i have needed info from, but don't want to kill.
> 
> If possible do this near a radiator.
> 
> You can get some cheap piano wire from ebay for like 5 quid, get some of that. Now this shit cuts into you hands like a bitch so get some decent gloves, garderners gloves will do nicely.
> 
> Just get behind him, no him being your brother you should have a little bit of trust, which is good because sneaking behind someone is pretty hard.
> 
> Wrap it around his neck and hold really tight, tight as you possibly can but make sure you stop at the exact second you feel him go limp. Now... get some handcuffs, or if you are good at tying knots that will do too. Tie him too the radiator and take off his shirt.
> 
> Next bit is easy... just ask him to tell you the password, if he says no put the radiator up a notch and ask him again... and repeat until he tells you.
> 
> No mma experience required. No punches to your face. Password acquired.


:jaw: :sign04:

Remind me never to get on your bad side!


----------



## HexRei

how do you know there is proof in his phone?


----------



## joshua7789

What you are going to wanna do is get ten to fifteen of your closest friends and wait until he goes to sleep. From there, you are gonna need two sheets (one to restrain him and one to hold over his mouth). Then you and your ten to fifteen friends each put one bar of soap (I prefer irish sping, it just feels right) into a dirty sock and take turns hitting him in the stomach until he you either get your money back or you feel satisfied that he has learned his lesson. 

Another option is to not be creepy and ask for weird ass advice about how to restrain your brother in a safe manner on a random mma forum...I'd probably go with option two from this point forward.


----------



## christair

HexRei, I know the proof is in his phone because my friend Jason was over at his friend Connor's house when Connor got a text from my brother bragging that he stole my money. Connor showed him the text. If my brother was smart he would delete the text so I couldn't see it if I found a way into his phone, but he's not smart so I don't think he did.

Everyone else, I guess you think I am wrong to do this, but what else should I do, let him steal my money and do nothing? I work at Taco Bell after school and it takes a month to make $300. I'm supposed to just let him keep my money? I tried to find the answers myself before posting here. I googled "What submission hold is painful but not likely to injure someone?" I got lots of info on how to do many different holds, but none gave any ifo on the chance of injury. 

I am going to do this whether you guys give me the info or not. I just thought that if I posted here you would be able to help me find a safe one. Maybe no hold is 100% safe but some are probably safer than others. If someone could tell me a hold that is unlikely to cause an injury, that would be great. If not I will just do it anyway, but the hold I pick will probably be less safe.


----------



## joshua7789

christair said:


> HexRei, I know the proof is in his phone because my friend Jason was over at his friend Connor's house when Connor got a text from my brother bragging that he stole my money. Connor showed him the text. If my brother was smart he would delete the text so I couldn't see it if I found a way into his phone, but he's not smart so I don't think he did.
> 
> Everyone else, I guess you think I am wrong to do this, but what else should I do, let him steal my money and do nothing? I work at Taco Bell after school and it takes a month to make $300. I'm supposed to just let him keep my money? I tried to find the answers myself before posting here. I googled "What submission hold is painful but not likely to injure someone?" I got lots of info on how to do many different holds, but none gave any ifo on the chance of injury.
> 
> I am going to do this whether you guys give me the info or not. I just thought that if I posted here you would be able to help me find a safe one. Maybe no hold is 100% safe but some are probably safer than others. If someone could tell me a hold that is unlikely to cause an injury, that would be great. If not I will just do it anyway, but the hold I pick will probably be less safe.


I apologize for being rude. The safest submission that you can use on him is something known as "scissoring". Unfortunately, I am not particularly skilled at describing things like this, so you are definitely going to want to google this.


----------



## K R Y

Annnd locked. Be funnier trolling or stop being a twat. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

